# صمامات التمدد المستخدمة فى دوائر التبريد والتكييف شرح مبسط بالصور



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

صمامات التمدد expansion valves​ 





​تستخدم هذه الصمامات عند مدخل المبخر لتخفيض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد للتحكم في معدل سريانه خلال المبخر ، وتوجد نوعيات مختلفة للضغط والتحكم في بعض المتغيرات الأخرى المؤثرة في دوائر التبريد وسوف نقوم فيما يلى بشرح اهم انواع صمامات التمدد الحرارى.





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

1- صمام التمدد اليدوى hand expansion valve :- 


وتعتبر أبسط أنواع الصمامات وذلك لخفض الضغط لتغير معدل سريان سائل وسيط التبريد ، وليس بها أي مستشعر وتستخدم مع أحمال التبريد شبة الثابتة مثل المصانع إنتاج الثلج .











​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

2 - صمام التمدد الترموستاتى thermostatic expansion valves :-​



​- وظيفته الأساسية خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، كما يقوم بوظيفة التحكم في معدل سريان وسيط التبريد ليتناسب مع تغيرات الحمل الحراري . ويعمل هذا الصمام للحفاظ علي درجة تحميص ثابتة عند مخرج المبرد مما يضمن التحول الكامل لسائل التبريد إلى الحالة الغازية الكاملة . 
- لهذه الصمامات سعات مختلفـة تعتمد علي نوع وسيط التبريد ، والأحمال الحرارية للمبخرات ودرجات الحرارة في كل من المبخر والمكثف وفرق الضغط الحقيقي قبل وبعد الصمام ، وينقسم هذا الصمام إلي نوعين : نوع التعادل الداخلي ويستخدم في المبخرات ذات القدرة الصغيرة والتي يكون فاقد الضغط خلاله صغير ، ونوع التعادل الخارجي في المبخرات الأخرى .





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

3 - صمام التمدد الإلكتروني electronic expansion valve :-​




​يعمل هذا الصمام عن طريق محبسين ، أحدهما لدرجة الحرارة والآخر للضغط . وعن طريق جهاز إلكتروني يمكن التحكم بدقه في درجة تحميص وسيط التبريد عند مخرج المبخر، وبالتالي يتشابه عمله مع عمل صمام التمدد الترموستاتي. 





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

*4 - صمام الضغط الثابت constant pressure expansion valve*

4 - صمام الضغط الثابت constant pressure expansion valve





​ 

وظيفته الأساسية خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، ويعمل هذا الصمام علي الحفاظ علي ضغط شبه ثابت داخل المبخر ، ومع تغير الحمل الحراري علي المبخر والتغير الذي يطرأ نتيجة لذلك في ضغوط المبخر ، فأن هذا الصمام يعمل لأعادة الاتزان لضغط المبخر بالسماح بمرور كميات أكبر أو أقل من سائل التبريد ، مستجيباً بذلك لتغيرات الحمل الحراري .





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

5 - صمام العوامة float valve :-






​وظيفة صمام العوامة خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، وهو مزود بعوامة تتأثر بمنسوب السائل داخل الإناء المثبت عليه هذا الصمام ، مما يسمح بمرور السائل بمعدلات تتناسب مع الحمل الحرارى للمبخر الذي يعمل عن طريق الغمر والمتصل بالإناء المذكور .





​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

*6- الأنبوبة الشعرية capillary tube*

6- الأنبوبة الشعرية capillary tube




*



*​ 


*الوظيفة الأساسية لها هي خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، كما أنها تعمل علي تغير معدل مرور سائل وسيط التبريد بعرقلته في حالة زيادة الغاز داخل الأنبوبة أو زيادته بزيادة السائل داخل الأنبوبة ليناسب كل ذلك مع الأحمال الحرارية المتغيرة على المبخر. *



*



*​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 يناير 2008)

وهكذا ارجو ان اكون قد شرحت صمامات التمدد بطريقة بسيطة وفى انتظار ارائكم واستفساراتكم


----------



## خالدالطه (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 فبراير 2008)

الاخ كريم الصور موجودة بالموضوع وارجو الانتظار قليلا حتى يقوم متصفح الانترنت الخحاص بك بتحميلها 

وشكرا


----------



## راية (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الحسن الثاني (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي كفيت ووفيت وما قصرت ...

شرح مفصل وجميل ... و قد اعطيت الموضوع حقه .... جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسون حلب (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohmech (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووور نرجو المزيد


----------



## دين الله (4 فبراير 2008)

تسلم وعاشت ايدك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 فبراير 2008)

اشكركم اخواتى الكرام جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء على مجاملتكم الرقيقة


----------



## كاسر (6 فبراير 2008)

موضوع مميز و مبسط ومفيد جداً

أشكرك


----------



## كاسر (6 فبراير 2008)

طرح مميز، مبسط ومفيد جداً

أشكرك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا مهندس كاسر 
وارجو مراسلتى عبر ال***** 
مع خالص الشكر والتحيية


----------



## محب المصطفى (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المنتسب (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا موضوع جميل ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## hasona8040 (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على الاختصار الجيد هذا
بس ممكن اعرف ازاى اعمل ضبط لصمام التمدد


----------



## كريم مجدى (10 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك على هذا الشرح الرائع والجميل ولاكن لى استفسار صغير توجد بالاكسبنشن ابره برقم فعلى اى اساس نحددرقم هذه الابره وهل توجد انواع بدون هذه الابره او بمعنى اخر ذات ابره ثابته ارجوا المساعده والافاده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رافت بكريه (10 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الخير
ولاكن يا اخي الصمام اليدويه غير مستعمل بتاتا 
وصمام العوامه يتفرع الى قسمين
1- صمام العوامه في الضغط العالي
2- صمام العوامه بضغط منخض
صمام العوامه في الضغط العاي قليله الاستعمال
اما صمام العوامه في الضغط المنخفض كثيره الاستعمال وخاصه اذا اردت ان يكون في الدائره اكتر من مبخر واحد 
اذا اردت معلومات اكثر وبرسم اخبرني
وشكراااااااا


----------



## رافت بكريه (10 فبراير 2008)

اخ كريم نعم يوجد رقم على الابره في الصمام ويحدد رقمها على حسب درجه حراره البراد اذا كان البراد لحفظ المنتوجات يكون رقمها 2 او 3 اما اذا كان غرفه تجميد يعني -18 فيكون رقمها 0 او 1

وشكراااااااااااااا :30: :30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)




----------



## klaza_10 (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكور علي هذا الجهد
ولكن لدي سؤال كيف نكتشف وجود ثقب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)

klaza_10 قال:


> مشكور علي هذا الجهد
> ولكن لدي سؤال كيف نكتشف وجود ثقب ؟؟؟؟


 

اخى الكريم ماذا تقصد بالثقف 

على العموم الصمام جزئ لا يتجزأ من دائرة التبريد ويمكن اكتشاف التنفيس بواسطة الطرق التقليدية 

لمبة الهاليد
جهاز اكتشاف التنفيس الالكترونى
فقاعات الصابون
ارجو توضيح السؤال وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (11 فبراير 2008)

hasona8040 قال:


> مشكور يا بشمهندس على الاختصار الجيد هذا
> بس ممكن اعرف ازاى اعمل ضبط لصمام التمدد


 
يفضل عدم ضبط صمام التمدد باليد لانة يتلف


----------



## سرحان عبد البصير (11 فبراير 2008)

شااااااااااااااااكرين مهلليييييييييييييييين


----------



## عبد الستار يسن (12 فبراير 2008)

صمام التمدد الإلكتروني "يعمل هذا الصمام عن طريق محبسين ، أحدهما لدرجة الحرارة والآخر للضغط" الأخ م. إبراهيم هذا الصمام يتم التحكم به عن طريق موتور كهربى صغير يتم التحكم به من خلال كارت الكترونى يجمع قراءاته من pressure trancedusers and temperature transmitters وليس صمامات كما قلت ولذا وجب التنوية .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 فبراير 2008)

connect_back قال:


> 3 - صمام التمدد الإلكتروني electronic expansion valve :-​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اقراء هذة الفقرة جيدا مرة اخرى​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 فبراير 2008)

عبد الستار يسن قال:


> صمام التمدد الإلكتروني"يعمل هذا الصمام عن طريق محبسين ، أحدهما لدرجة الحرارة والآخر للضغط" الأخ م. إبراهيم هذا الصمام يتم التحكم به عن طريق موتور كهربى صغير يتم التحكم به من خلال كارت الكترونى يجمع قراءاته من pressure trancedusers and temperature transmitters وليس صمامات كما قلت ولذا وجب التنوية .


 
الاخ عبد الستار يس انا لم اذكر انة يوجد صمامات وراجع الفقرة السابقة جيدا فانا قلت انة يتشابه فى طريقة عملة مع صمام التمدد الاتوماتيكى مجرد تشابة


----------



## JUMANJE13 (15 فبراير 2008)

gazakom allah kher


----------



## ABD F (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووور
و نرجو المزيد
وتسلم وعاشت ايدك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 فبراير 2008)

واضيف اليك بالعلم يحيا الانسان مشكور اخى


----------



## آغاميلاد (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدكريم (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## وضاح المقطري (22 فبراير 2008)

connect_back قال:


> وهكذا ارجو ان اكون قد شرحت صمامات التمدد بطريقة بسيطة وفى انتظار ارائكم واستفساراتكم


الف الف شكر لك اخي وجزاك اللة الف خير تحياتي وضاح المقطري


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مارس 2008)

ياة ما اجمل هذا الدعاء مهندسة جهاد الف شكر وامين امين يارب العالمين


----------



## فرح ال (3 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير 
ياريت كمان اشياء جديدة عن اجزاء الكمبرسورات


----------



## غريش للتبريد (3 مارس 2008)

*بلف التمدد*

اشكر الاخ ابراهيم ,,,, ولي استفسار لاختيار بلف التمدد له شروط ومنها هبوط الضغط خلال البلف هل يمكن ان تشرح الفقره بشي مستفيض واشكرك:73:


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (4 مارس 2008)

اخى الكريم صمامات التمدد انا شخصيا لا احبذ ان نقوم نحن بمعايرتها او ضبطها لانها حساسة لدرجة كبيرة فدعها كما هى وفى حالة تلفها قوم باستبدالها من نفس النوع دون العبث بها واللة اعلم


----------



## طلال شعبان (4 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز/ م. ابراهيم
شكر على المشاركة الجيدة ، ولى سؤال قمت باجراء تحوير منظومة تكييف (( PAC UNIT )) باستبدال غاز R22 بغاز R407c حيث تم تعديل TEV وكانت النتائج جيدة والكفاءة ممتازة وعند اجراء نفس الخطوات لمنظومة اخرى لم يتم تعديل صمام التمدد TEV وكانت النتائج جيدة ، فهل لكم اى توضيح . شاكرين لكم تعاونكم سلفا.


----------



## طلال شعبان (4 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز/ م. ابرهيم
شكر على المشاركة الجيدة ، ولى سؤال قمت باجراء تحوير منظومة تكييف (( PAC UNIT )) باستبدال غاز R22 بغاز R407c حيث تم تعديل TEV وكانت


----------



## طلال شعبان (4 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز/ م. ابرهيم
شكر على المشاركة الجيدة ، ولى سؤال قمت باجراء تحوير منظومة تكييف (( PAC UNIT )) باستبدال غاز R22 بغاز R407c حيث تم تعديل TEV وكانت النتائج


----------



## طلال شعبان (4 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز/ م. ابرهيم
شكر على المشاركة الجيدة ، ولى سؤال قمت باجراء تحوير منظومة تكييف (( PAC UNIT )) باستبدال غاز R22 بغاز R407c حيث تم تعديل TEV وكانت النتائج جيدة


----------



## طلال شعبان (4 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز / م. ابراهيم
شكرا لكم على هذه المشاركة الجيدة ، وعندى سؤال قمت باجراء تحوير لعدد منظومات PAC UNIT باستبدال غاز R22 بى غاز R407c وكانت النتائج جيدة وكفاءة المنظومات ممتازة بدون تعديل TEV و من ناحية اخرى تم تعديل TEV و النتائج جيدة ،نامل التوضيح بارك الله فيك.


----------



## وليد البنا (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا باش مهندس؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## heemaa_1987 (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سكرا جزيلا علي هذة الماضيع الجيد 
ولكن لي سؤال وهو تعريف صمام السلونيد


----------



## لطفى محمود (25 مارس 2008)

الله يكرمك للمساعدة الفعالة والمفيدة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## سمير احمد (25 مارس 2008)

بارك الله لك على الموضوع ...............


----------



## ibraessa (25 مارس 2008)

ِشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
مهندس ابراهيم النعيمي


----------



## M.Ghareb (26 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## محمد الحكمي (26 مارس 2008)

الأخ المهندس أبرهيم نشكرك على هذه المساهمة النافعة وإليك بعض الأسئلة نود الأجابة عليها مشكور مؤجراً 
كيف نعرف سعة الصمام المطلوب ؟
هل هذا الأنواع تستخدم مع جميع وسائط التبريد ؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم اللة خيرا يا اخوانى


----------



## هدى العمر (17 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالرحيم اسماعيل (17 أبريل 2008)

اخى الكريم جميل منك كل هذا المجهود و الله بجد الله يباركلك


----------



## عبدالرحيم اسماعيل (17 أبريل 2008)

اخى الفاضل كان نفسى اعرف شرح وافى عن صمام التمدد الكهربى ولو امكن صور وربنا يوفقك دائما


----------



## عبدالرحيم اسماعيل (17 أبريل 2008)

اخى الفاضل كان نفسى اعرف شرح وافى عن صمام التمدد الكهربى ولو امكن صور وربنا يوفقك دائما


----------



## رعد الحب (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رعد الحب (18 أبريل 2008)

ممكن من الاخوه الافاضل معرفه ابره الاكسبنشن 01 تعمل علي كام طن تبريد اوكل ما زاد رقم الابره مثل 02 او 03 اكيد زادت سعه التبريد بس ممكن نعرف باي نسبه يمكن حسابها

ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
Please tell me how I may select the length of capillary tube


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيكم اخوانى الكرام انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## الجريسي (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## أحمد حباب (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اشرف الهادي (21 أبريل 2008)

تسلم وجزاك الله خيراًواتمنى شرح لكيفية ضبط بلف التمدد الثرموستاتي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم 
اخوانى الكرام انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## اشرف تبريد (30 أبريل 2008)

*الله عليك*

ولا احسن من كده
جزيت الجنه:14:


----------



## 000403 (30 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم مجهود جبار تقبل مني اجمل تحيه


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (1 مايو 2008)

مشكور للمعلومات الرائعه اخي الكريم


----------



## ايهاب حامد بدران (2 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسان الشبل (2 مايو 2008)

مــــشـــــ(ياوردة)ـــــكـــــور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

الله يكرمكم جميعا اسألكم الدعاء


----------



## dhiaaa (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو نهاد (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي مهندس ابراهيم ..... مواقع حلو


----------



## mjoda (7 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (7 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام العواضي (9 يونيو 2008)

شكراعلى هذا الموضوعا


----------



## ميداكو (10 يونيو 2008)

__________________


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

thanks my friend


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 يوليو 2008)

أبو نهاد قال:


> مشكور اخي مهندس ابراهيم ..... مواقع حلو


 
مشكور اخى العزيز ابو نهاد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

أبو نهاد قال:


> مشكور اخي مهندس ابراهيم ..... مواقع حلو


 
thanks abo nehad


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (24 يوليو 2008)

المهندسة جهاد قال:


>


 

الف شكر للمهندسة جهاد


----------



## مهندالمهندس (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يامهندس أبراهيم . وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يوليو 2008)

مهندس مهند مهندس نصير الف اهلا وسهلا بمنتدى التبريد والتكييف ملتقى المهندسين العرب يرحب بكم


----------



## السياب احمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس اسألكم جميعا الدعاء


----------



## طارق بويرق (22 سبتمبر 2008)

_يعجز اللسان عن التعبير أكـتفي بأن أقــول 

بــقـمة الـروعــة_


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا قمر


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## المهندس فاتح (4 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشت الايادي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد الفهد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم تحية طيبة الاخ م/أبراهيم قشانة_أرجو الحصول منك علئ جدول يبين فيه أطوال وأقطار الانابيب الشعرية للثلاجة_المجمدة_المكييف_السبلت وأبتداء من أصغر حجما الئ أكبرها ولكم منا جزيل الشكر.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

احمد الفهد قال:


> السلام عليكم تحية طيبة الاخ م/أبراهيم قشانة_أرجو الحصول منك علئ جدول يبين فيه أطوال وأقطار الانابيب الشعرية للثلاجة_المجمدة_المكييف_السبلت وأبتداء من أصغر حجما الئ أكبرها ولكم منا جزيل الشكر.


 زميلى العزيز اعتقد انى وضعت هذا الموضوع بالمنتدى 
قم بالبحث عنه ستجد ما تريدة بأذن الله


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سما أحمد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور بوييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى


----------



## المهندس مضر (3 نوفمبر 2008)

والله ألف شكر للأخ المهندس أبراهيم ، والله أنا كنت بانتظار هالمعلومات من زمان


----------



## elfawal10 (7 يناير 2009)

ممكن اعطال الصمامات لوسمحتم


----------



## عمووور المصري (8 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسه والله على المجهود ده


----------



## bobstream (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## بلية (12 مارس 2009)

اشكرك جدا على الموضوع الرائع لانى كنت فى حاجة ماسة له


----------



## م محمد عثمان (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## medfalle (14 مارس 2009)

تسلم يداك 
وجزاك الله خير عنا 
والى الامام والمزيد


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

كلام جميل جدا فعلا
رزقنا الله و اياكم حسن الخاتمه


----------



## kla$h (15 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ازهر الطائي (18 مارس 2009)

لف الف شكر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام ابوسعيد جربوع (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## الافريقي (24 أبريل 2009)

رحم الله والديك وبارك فيك


----------



## كطامي (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (4 مايو 2009)

والله ما قصرت والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## hammhamm44 (4 مايو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mjoda (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (5 مايو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 مايو 2009)

thankssssssssss 4 a very gooooood informations


----------



## وائل نسيم (6 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا ولكن عندى سؤال :
رأيت صمام تمدد منذ فترة وهو صمام التمدد الثرموستاتى ومتصل به شيئان : 
1- حساس للحرارة وهو عبارة عن انبوبة شعرية متصل بها فى النهاية انبوبة ملامسة تماما لمخرج المبخر وهذا انا افهمه جيدا 
ولكن يوجد شئ اخر لا افهمه وهو 
2- انبوبة متصلة من الصمام الى انبوبة مخرج المبخر 
ارجو التوضيح لماذا وشكرا


----------



## bahhar2001 (6 مايو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
الشرح وافى والاسلوب مميز
دائما نستفيد من خبراتك


----------



## تميم المصرى (7 مايو 2009)

ألف ألف ألف شكر ولك منى خالص التهانى وأدعوا الله لك التقدم أخيك تميم المصرى


----------



## salim4 (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يجازيك خير الجزاء


----------



## a-f_2006 (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## محمد سامى مرسى (26 يونيو 2009)

الف الف مليون شكر على المساعدة (مشكووووووووووور)


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (26 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (26 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير عنا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مداخلاتكم


----------



## سنان محمود (10 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز شكرا" على طرحك للموضوع , واؤد ان اتسأل حول صمام التمدد الموجود في انظمة التبريد في انظمة الامتصاص (الماء -الامونيا ) كما اعرف اذا كانت هناك نسبة بسيطة من الرطوبة في منظومة التبريد فسيودي ذلك عند وصولها الى فتحة الصمام الى تجمد الرطوبة وغلق الفتحة وايقاف جريان سائل التبريد الى المبخر .
طيب كيف يمكن ان نوفق بين هذا وكون سائل الامونيا الداخل الى المخر في هذا النوع من التبريد يحتوي على نسبة من الرطوبة (مذابة في الامونيا ) تقدر ب(اقل من 1%) 
يمكن ان نتفادى ذلك في انظمة التبريد كما المكيفات والسبلت كون درجة حرارة المبخر اعلى من الصفر المئوي ولكن العديد من انظمة الامتصاص المذكورة اعلاه تعمل في نطاق التجميد 
توجهت بسؤالي اليك بشكل خاص كونك قد قدمت هذه المنظومة في موظوع مستقل ولك الشكر واسف على الاطالة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سنان محمود (14 أغسطس 2009)

تقبل تحياتي وانتظر الاجابة مشكورا" واعتذر على الحاحي


----------



## سليمان الفاضل (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## البطل سوبرمان (14 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت الايادي والى الامام


----------



## رزق نصر (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اول مرة اشعر انى بملتقى المهندسين 
شكرا


----------



## سنان محمود (18 أغسطس 2009)

*اخي العزيز شكرا" على طرحك للموضوع , واؤد ان اتسأل حول صمام التمدد الموجود في انظمة التبريد في انظمة الامتصاص (الماء -الامونيا ) كما اعرف اذا كانت هناك نسبة بسيطة من الرطوبة في منظومة التبريد فسيودي ذلك عند وصولها الى فتحة الصمام الى تجمد الرطوبة وغلق الفتحة وايقاف جريان سائل التبريد الى المبخر .
طيب كيف يمكن ان نوفق بين هذا وكون سائل الامونيا الداخل الى المخر في هذا النوع من التبريد يحتوي على نسبة من الرطوبة (مذابة في الامونيا ) تقدر ب(اقل من 1%) 
يمكن ان نتفادى ذلك في انظمة التبريد كما المكيفات والسبلت كون درجة حرارة المبخر اعلى من الصفر المئوي ولكن العديد من انظمة الامتصاص المذكورة اعلاه تعمل في نطاق التجميد 
توجهت بسؤالي اليك بشكل خاص كونك قد قدمت هذه المنظومة في موظوع مستقل ولك الشكر واسف على الاطالة 
تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## عبدالباسط ابراهيم (19 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## سليم الشريف (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم عايز صمامات التمدد كاملة بالرسومات................


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الدقه -منتهى البساطه- منتهى الاخلاص-منتهى التميز

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanre (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير الشرح جدا وافي 
حسان توفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

حقيقي اوجزت ووفيت و لو تكمل جميلك تتكلم عن الاعطال الخاصة بها و طرق اكتشافها و علاجها أو ان يساهم زميل آخر له خبرة عملية في موضوع الاعطال 
و مشكور جدا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

علشان كدة انت تستحق ان تكون متميزا 
زادكم الله من فضله


----------



## محمد عبيدو (1 يناير 2010)

ما مات علم ما توارث تشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## ابومحمـد (15 فبراير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمدك سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## رمزي الشمري (31 يوليو 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## eng - mahmoud (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
على الشرح الوافى


----------



## eng - mahmoud (2 أغسطس 2010)

روعة يا هندسة


----------



## سامي الجن (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حيدر مناتي (3 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الغالي شكرا جزيلا لهذا التوضيح


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكر الله مجهودك اخى الكريم وجزاك خيرا


----------



## aliabed27 (3 أغسطس 2010)

_تاثير طول الانبوبة الشعرية في عملية التبريد_


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مجهود رائع وواضح


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز يا رجل التبريد بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## engelecms (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## مهندسة بونة (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير *
*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## mechanic power (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أخي الزميل الأستاذ المهندس ابراهيم قشاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الشرح البديع السلوب البسيط و لو أمكن تضع اشكال تشريحية لكل نوع و رحلة جميلة داخل كل نوع حتي يستفيد الأخوة اكثر خاصة الذين يقومون بأعمال الصيانة 
اعطاكم الله الصحة و زادكم من فضله و جوده و علمه و كرمه و بارك لكم فيما رزقكم


----------



## الشاهين البصري (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير وكثر الله من امثالك*


----------



## عمار جابر (16 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد الواحدي (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الموضع المفيد


----------

